# Ceramic floor tiles



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking into the flooring options for my new garage I noticed I can get ceramic tiles for about £10 SqM.

Anyone out there have any advice or finished pics for laying these in a garage.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Only advice I can give is try & get non slip tiles as they they can be lethal when wet. I know as I live in Spain & every where you go are tiled floors & patios & not all non slip..*


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi jenks - i did my garage floor with ceramic floor tiles from B&Q on special at around £5 sq/yd. It's a great job as the garage is attached to the house and prevents dust etc buiding up. I've never had an issue with slipping - you just have to be a little bit careful if walking in with wet feet - i put a couple of those JML super duper absorbent door mats at the access points and they help immensely.
A friend painted his floor at the same time I did mine and it started lifting about 6 - 8 months after he did it. mine hasnt needed to be touched for 9 years and counting!!!
I'll take a few pics later (after a quick tidy up ahem) and post.
Good luck with the project...
Cooks

PS - completed job including grout and adhesive was less than £200 iirc and it's a permanent solution!


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Did my double garage a few weeks ago and went deep into research before hand.
It's safer to use porcelain tiles if you can, they are harder (fired twice during manufacture) and less likey to crack / chip... ceramics or ok but more prone to impact damage. There are good youtube clips of hammers bouncing off poreclain tiles. Just driving on/off is fine but I wanted to work on the car indoors so was a safer option.

You must always lay them on a full bed , check youtube for clips on how not to spread the adhesive .. straight lines in the trowel is the best way so when you press the tile the air can escape.
Adhesive... if using porcelain there are specific "flexible" adhesives for these tiles and also flexible grout (I used totally waterproof grout suitable for outdoor or swimming pool use).
Grout.. get a rubber float. much easier.
Time.. It took two of us two days to lay 37 sqm , one cutting and mixing non stop and one laying them down. Day two was just grouting.
I also cut a small tile "skirting board" of about 60mm to give a tiled edge to mop/ sweep to. finished it off lovely.

My result, a totally permanent job, a much less dusty garage and an easy clean up if you spill anything. I'm well pleased.
When buying the tiles I went around a few tile places and explained what I was doing to try to find end of line tiles.. I was surpised how the prices dropped when pushed a little.

I bought 37 sqm of 9mm thick porcelain tiles, 8x10kg bags of adhesive and 3 bags of grout for £250 delivered

I have a few pictures, If I get time later I'll upload them to photobucket and post them here.

Good luck, It'll be lovely when it's all done.

Mart


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

A few pics of mine



Hope this helps,
Mart


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Great info in this thread as id like to do this to mine!


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Where did you get your tiles from Mart?, do you think quarry clay tiles 12mm grade 5 would be strong enough for a garage floor?


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

jason_price85 said:


> Where did you get your tiles from Mart?, do you think quarry clay tiles 12mm grade 5 would be strong enough for a garage floor?


Very strong tiles, used in commercial areas mainly so hard extremely hard wearing !


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

jason_price85 said:


> Where did you get your tiles from Mart?, do you think quarry clay tiles 12mm grade 5 would be strong enough for a garage floor?


Quarry tiles would be great, I looked at them but couldnt find any at the right price. They are very thick but ...VERY..... difficult to cut.. you wont snap them but will need a wet wheel or a big angle grinder with a diamond disc.. messy..

I got my tiles from a walsall based company called "creative tile" but got similar prices from "tile choice" , they have branches all over the place.

Good luck,
Mart


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

I found some on ebay starting from £80 for 5 sqm 150x150 tiles.


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

For quarry tiles, £80 for 5 sqm isnt bad but quite expensive in the big picture.
Have you calculated how many sqm you will need?
You will need to allow a little more for the cutting waste
Mart


----------



## Darrin5656 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mostly people likes the ceramic floor tiles because they have makes the home or offices pretty and beautiful,The rates of ceramic tiles are cheap instead of marbles,I have also used the ceramic tiles in my home.Every body likes the ceramic tiles of their quality.


----------

